# Magnolia Rhodiola and L-Theanine



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Magnolia Rhodiola and L-Theanine

I've heard conflicting reports on the effectiveness of these herbs in calming anxiety, I am trying them out myself, I will report back to this thread in two weeks with my findings.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> I think Rhodiola and Theanine are the most effective supplements for me!
> Sometimes I combine 500 mg Rhodiola with 200-400 mg theanine for a nice calming effect that lasts all day.


I'll try that right now.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

BTW are these are the ones I'm using are they any good?


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, please let us know how it goes. I was gonna buy these on amazon today but i decided not to. I really hope they work.


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> I think Rhodiola and Theanine are the most effective supplements for me!
> Sometimes I combine 500 mg Rhodiola with 200-400 mg theanine for a nice calming effect that lasts all day.


Unfortunately they haven't been working for me.. :no


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Dolphinsaresmiling said:


> Unfortunately they haven't been working for me.. :no


Nor for me unfortunately. I think perhaps they have had a tiny effect on my anxiety but this could easily be the placebo effect. My conclusion after two weeks of use is that they did not have any tangible effect on me.


----------

